# Air Recirculation VCDS tweak



## Tdmoreno (Apr 30, 2018)

I hate that the car forgets the current setting. I have found that there are many threads in other forum about VCDS tweaks but maybe this does not apply to the atlas. Wondering if anyone has figured this out.
I have tired 
1. 08 auto Hvac
2. Long coding 
3. *** all other places say change byte 4 
Bit 5 from 0 to 10 using drop down. 

I have an older cable someone gave me and I don’t have a drop down and the current value is not 0 but rather 20. I will try replacing the value and report back but wondering if anyone else has had luck with this.


----------



## Tdmoreno (Apr 30, 2018)

So the tweak works for the atlas! 
I found an image here that was helpful (I don't really know how to link images so apologies.) 
http://image.ibb.co/fADUka/2016_05_19_2.png

Based on this I learned that the value 20 saves the setting for a specific amount of time. 
A value of 0 resets to open vent each time the car is restarted and that the magic number to remember the setting is 10. 
If anyone is using the hex and not the drop down- by unchecking 5 and checking 4 it reverts to 10. 
Hope this info will be helpful to anyone trying to get this to work.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Now can we figure out how to show the recirc light when in auto mode. It looks to almost always use vent but can swap to recirc under certain circumstances.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

Sweet find


----------

